# Norton 360 Problem



## LCalder865

I needed to renew my security program last week and Norton had a new program that looked good to me. Norton 360. I ordered it and downloaded a free trial of it for 15 days while the CD is on its way here. Then I found out it did not have a anti spam program in it yet. I came to this site and found out you guys recomend MailWasher Free for spam. I downloaded it and got it all set up and like it. The only problem is I have two email addresses and the free version only supports one email address. So I wanted to upgrade to MailWasher Pro. I went to the Firetrust site and put in the information requested but when I try to buy it with a credit card or through PayPal I get a screen that says "There is a problem with this website's security certificate. This organization's certiicate has been revoked. Security certificate problems may indicate an attempt to fool you or intercept any data you send to the server." The only option is to close the webpage. There is a red shield in the left corner on the screen. I am not sure if this is from Norton or Windows. I feel the website is okay if all you think it is so how do I get around this. 

Also do any of you know anything about Norton 360? Is it a good program? If not what do you use that is easy to understand and use and will protect my computer from everything. I do bookkeeping and income tax and I have things on my computer that no one needs to get hold of.

Linda


----------



## SUEOHIO

if there is a problem with the security certificate i would be very hesitant to install anything from them. im not familiar with norton 360 however ive tried other norton and mcafee products and will never have them in any of my computers again. this is just my personal opinion but i would proceed with caution.


----------



## LCalder865

I really like the MailWasher Free but need something that will let me have more than one email account. Anyone out there have any ideas. Also what does everyone use to protect from viruses and as a firewall etc.

Linda


----------



## SUEOHIO

i just use my windows firewall and have had no problems. i also use avg free and adaware again with no problems so far. they are both easy to use and they play nice together. they are also totally free. ive never had a virus in any of my computers so i guess my stuff is doing its job. the only email account ive ever used has been aol with no problems. i cant give you any info on other ones.


----------



## 3amart

Since I make my living off of my computer as a writer, I thought I would upgrade my protection and as I've used other Norton products without incident and I thought 360 sounded like a great deal. 

I downloaded the software off the net and that was the last time my computer was able to connect to the Internet. I finally called Symantec support and was instructed to remove the 360 program and then reinstall it. I did so and it was worse - the system just went into initialization mode and then rebooted again and again. The Symantec support tech said I had a problem unrelated to the software and I needed to contact Dell and my ISP. I thought it was absolute bull but was curious if anyone else had called either place with 360 issues so I could go back to Symantec loaded for bear.

So I contacted Dell and the technician said that he had handled other calls similar to mine and he showed me where the 360 software had disabled the network adapters and couldn't connect to the Internet and therefore was attempting to connect over and over.
I contacted my ISP and upon saying I had just installed Norton 360, was taken to my network adapters page where he confirmed Norton had disabled each and every one.

Another call to Symantec proved fruitless, I was instructed to remove the 360 one more time (which we managed to do by restoring the computer to a previous date and it didn't really work but it enabled us to un-install the program) and the technician told me since I had un-installed the program my technical issues weren't going to be handled by Symantec, thank you and have a nice day.

So I contacted the VP of Investor Relations and she referred me to a guy in the Executive Consumer Relations Team who described installing Norton 360 as "like putting a nuclear submarine in a lake". He also told me if I had an existing small issue in my computer this could have aggrivated it and caused it to escalate.

It is my humble opinion that this program is garbage and was released on an unsuspecting public without much testing. I Googled Norton 360 and came up with numerous complaints very similar to my own. Please don't spend your money on this ill-designed software or you'll be buying a new computer like I am.


----------



## fizzpop

:down:

*AVOID 360*

I'd also advise steering clear of 360 for a few months. I've used other Norton programs for c four years pretty successfully, however broke the golden rule that I'd always gone for at work - never buy a software product that hasn't been is use for at least six months.

I have intermittent problems connecting to websites, primarily because 360 thinks that their security certificate is out of date. This is for some well known sites that were fine before I installed 360, so pretty sure that the problem is with Symantec.

There support guys have come up with some potential solutions, however, they seem to amount to changing Internet Tools / Options / Advanced settings to disable parts of 360!

*ADD ONS*

For some bizarre reason 360 doesn't come with all the bits you'd expect. However if you go into the "Tasks & Settings" option in the produce, you can then download (for free) an Add On packs that includes - Anti-Spam, Pop-Up blocking, Ad-blocking, Privacy and Parental controls. Don't ask me why they come separately?

Also, note that Parental Control can't be set by account, so everybody on one PC gets the same restrictions - so another backward step from NIS 2006


----------



## sharicci

I had Nortons Systems works and Nortons Antivirus software in the past and have been happy with the products.

I purchased Nortons 360 two weeks ago and have nothing but problems. I tried to run it on my three different computers. All of them had problems with "TRANSACTION SECURITY". I called Nortons and they walked me through the problem on my Gateway laptop. My DELL had so many issues that could not be fixed (16 I think) so I used the HELP tools from Nortons and decided to remove all the nortons files by downloading and installing Nortons Removal Tool. Well, when I went to reboot the computer, I had fatal error..I could not use Nortons GO BACK since it was disabled. I went into setup screens and determined that my hard drive was not being read. I called NORTONS..Of course they said I needed to contact my DELL technical person since my boot file on my hard drive was probably corrupt. To make a long story short, I was up all night with DELL TECH SUPPORT reinstallling my operating system. It is finally OK and nortons 360 is working with all four components of the program checked off (including the transaction security). I could not connect to the internet and the cable company came yesterday. They said that the cable connection was fine, but now I needed to contact DELL to install the internet drivers along with all of the other ones..video, sound, etc. I am still getting my computer back slowly but I do believe NORTONS 360 played a part.

On my 3rd computer, also a DELL desktop, I am too getting the circular messages, uninstall, reinstall, etc. I was afraid to use the Nortons Removal Tool that I downloaded on line but I did. I uninstalled and the computer did not crash, fortunately! But I reinstalled Nortons 360 from the disk, and got all kinds of problems and the loop began of uninstalling/reinstalling. I am so frustrated. I even downloaded the free version and tried that but Nortons 360 is not working on this 3rd computer. One reason I wanted 360was that it came with 3 licenses. 

I noticed that a lot of posts were from many months ago. It is OCT 2007 now and it seems like Symantec has not fixed a lot of these bugs.

I wasted a lot of sleep online with techies and I wish I never purchased this product.

KUDOS to Dell tech. support. They were wonderful in helping my get my hard drive back!

Sharon


----------



## jamescook

I purchased Norton 360 3 months ago after 3 years with norton products. The system became VERY slow, I removed all services etc. I didn't need but still it was like slow motion. I figured the RAM was too low (128RAM) and could see the system swapping all the time....so I upgraded with an additional 512MB RAM.
At least now the system start was quick, and I could use the laptop ... for a time. But I noticed the same old degradation as before - and looked into it.
The culprit is Norton's ccSvcHst.exe process which just hogs more and more resources (Virtual Memory) until the system is unusable again. (e.g. after 12 hours it has 1.2 GB virtual memory listed in the task manager) 
Symantec support next to useless
Has anyone else noticed this problem (not the ccSvcHst shutdown error - more a ccSvcHst memory leak error)?
Better still does anyone know how to solve it?


----------



## voyager421

I upgraded to Norton 360 back August of 2007 since I did not have any problem with Norton's prior anti virus program. Suddenly the computer started to slow down as each month passes. The 360 spyware and virus check as to be the worse on the market. I decided to a free trial from AVG and spyware from Lathogic. Both programs found hundreds of problems. I also ran adware and found at least a hundred files. Cleared everhtying and suddenly a day or tow later, can't connect to the internet. I empty recycle bin, defrag and then reboot, what happened? The windows explorer can not load, I had to work from task manager window. I uninstall a bunch program I feel I don't need and maybe can install it again. Reboot, only a blue screen, but the task manager is still working. I figure let me try to uninstall 360, would not let me, I went into dos mode and deleted invividual files from 360, at leat 30 of it has denied access. It would not let me reload my XP OS. I had to upgrade to Vista as I did not want to lose some of my files. Before I updrage to Vista, I tried restore point which I have several, all of my restore points are gone. NEVER, NEVER USE NORTON product again.


----------



## mclarenvj

not trying to defend Symnatec here but
Ive never had any problems with norton internet security (2003-360)
maybe its because Norton is designed to work on faster PCs, like my main PC is:

HP Pavilion m1180.uk
CPU: Intel Pentium 4 HT 3.2GHz
RAM: 3.25GB
HDD: 160GB
etc

My PC in my room:
CPU: Intel Pentium D 3.2GHz
RAM: 2GB DDR2
HDD: 250GB
etc.
Sisters PC:
CPU:Intel Core 2 Duo T2250 1.6GHz
RAM: 2GB DDR2
etc.


----------



## non360

I bought N360. In general it has been OK. The backup function always crashes after writing DVDs for me. Symantec Support has been incapable of solving the problem in 6 months so I will be dumping N360 (and Symantec probably). It looks like if one cancels the backup operation it stops doing scans and other operations although the background virus checking keeps running.


----------



## jmrita

I have used Norton products for a long time w/o any problem. Recently tried Norton 360 and I can't recommend it. Luckily, I only installed it on one PC


----------



## jaminkw

Another dissatisfied customer. Used Norton for several years and switched to McAffee on advice of my son. Caught McAffee blocking me from the internet over and over in a single incident trying to sell me some feature or other. Went back to Norton and continued to be satisfied for several years. When I needed to upgrade a few months ago I violated one of my cardinal rules and bought 360 without researching it because it had three users for my three computers. I was a little slow in picking up on the source of my problems--primarily accessing the internet wireless on my newest laptop that I thought was Comcast doing maintenance on their system. Eventually was able to get a Comcast tech who couldn't help me but pointed me in the direction of correcting some access problems. Reading above posts, I now believe the problem was created by Norton 360. Also have sporadic problems opening programs.
My Dell Optiflex did not have problems accessing the internet but it's hard wired. It did get slower and slower especially trying to open programs. It takes forever. I tried defraging it last night and it stopped the defrag process 56% into it and I couldn't get it to continue. Went in this morning and finished the defrag by starting over. It took about a minute and 20 seconds to open Quickbooks and will keep checking to see if it slows down over time.
Am so glad I googled for 360 problems and it took me here. I was afraid I was going to have to buy at least one new computer (replace the Optiplex which is the oldest and appears to have the worst problems with 360). Reading other peoples experience, however, makes me afraid to try to uninstall and replace Norton 360 with something else because my machines are at least usable right now. I plan on visiting the Symantec site periodically and checking for any upgrades for Norton 360. With so many dissatisfied customers, maybe they'll catch on.


----------

